# Mourning comments on Okafor



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

"He is a special player," Mourning said. "There is a reason he got picked in the lottery. When I get done with this game, he's one of the guys I will follow. I see some of myself in him." 

I've thought for a while that one of the reasons that Emema would flourish even offensively in the NBA is because he's extremely strong and has that low-post banger mentality that Zo had when he was one of the league's elite centers....I just hope he can keep it up.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Okafor's a smart player more than anything else. Doesn't get rattled, plays tough, and can hit the mid range jumper. He desperately needs to add some reliable post moves to his arsenal, but otherwise I have a feeling he's going to be a great player. He should try to model his game after Karl Malone, without all the elbows.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

He's not at all like Karl Malone, but I suppose he could model his game after him.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

He should just model his game after Alonzo. They have a similar build and are around the same height.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> "He is a special player," Mourning said. "There is a reason he got picked in the lottery. When I get done with this game, he's one of the guys I will follow. I see some of myself in him."
> 
> I've thought for a while that one of the reasons that Emema would flourish even offensively in the NBA is because he's extremely strong and has that low-post banger mentality that Zo had when he was one of the league's elite centers....I just hope he can keep it up.


:yes: People complain about his lack of post moves, but he muscles his way into getting shots and it works. He'll develop some moves to go along with it and he can be a 20ppg scorer in this league.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

He should take a bit of the strengths of all those players mentioned but should aim to become the first okafor, not the 2nd mourning or malone


----------



## bigalw1414 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> He should try to model his game after Karl Malone, without all the elbows.


Come on, that's the best part!:sigh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

And both Zo and Okafor started their NBA careers off in Charlotte


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Good start, lets hope the franchise doesn't end the same way as last one. 

Okafor is really starting to provide solid numbers, which is awesome. He is such a smart player, and agile, I can't wait until the end of this year to see how he progresses.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Lots of good post players in this last draft. Howard, Okafor, Jefferson all look good so far. Then you have Araujo, Swift, Humphries, Biedrins, Podkolzine, Harrison and Ramos who I all think could develop into solid players.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: Mourning comments on Okafor*



> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes: People complain about his lack of post moves, but he muscles his way into getting shots and it works. He'll develop some moves to go along with it and he can be a 20ppg scorer in this league.


 Pan you and I have had our run-ins but I completely agree....Okafor is a beast of a man with absolutely awesome upper body strength but at the same time a low center of gravity which really helps him in the low post...he has some basic drop-step and spin moves but he will only get better and we can expect some great things from him...I also expect to see him have some monster, monster defensive performances because that really is his forte...here's to a great year for him !


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

He has a nice baby hook too. It was really effective in college at least.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I still have the UConn/Duke on tape, I absolutely LOVED his dismantling of the dookies late in the 2nd half.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Remember all those fools comparing him to Ben Wallace? I always thought the best comparison for him was Mourning. Okafor's offense is underrated, and it's really coming along. I see him at about 16-11-2 by the end of the year.


----------

